# Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Leute schaut euch es an















Teflon Spule deulich weitere würfe durch weniger reibung.


----------



## weserwaller (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Was liegt denn da alles auf dem Fußboden rum.....


----------



## jens_z (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Alter, räum mal dein Zimmer auf! :m

Spaß bei Seite. Bringt das wirklich was, ich meine Weitwurftechnisch?

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Hi bin grade am aufreumen.


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Ja deutlich ich sach ma so um die 10 -20m weiter aber man hört es schon beim wurf die Schnur leuft um einiges leiser und besser ab als bei Alu ist es troz düner Schnur lauter.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute schaut euch es an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo hast Du die Bremse versteckt?


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Die licht doch da.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Die Bremse ist in der Spule, nicht im Knauf


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Das ist ja noch das problen die rutscht ap und zu ma durch aber da denk ich mir auch noch was aus.


----------



## petripohl (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Hmmm ich seh gar nix...|kopfkrat
Sag mal Tom warst du derjenige der beim Martinscup die Vercelli getestet hat?
Gruß Malte


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Ja genau ich selber habe gute Stöker aber mein Kolege sucht noch welche und dan wollte ich auch nochma werfen hi wieso fragste denn ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist in der Spule, nicht im Knauf


 
Wozu beim Brandungsangeln ne Bremse? 
Braucht man nicht sehr oft hier.

Die High-End Shimanos aus Japan haben sogar vom Werk aus keine Bremse...


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Genau aber wen sie beim Werfen rutscht dan nimmt das Weite.


----------



## petripohl (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja genau ich selber habe gute Stöker aber mein Kolege sucht noch welche und dan wollte ich auch nochma werfen hi wieso fragste denn ?



Weil Jose die Teflon Teile erwähnte als ich fragte wieso er die Vercelli am Strand spazieren trägt :q.
Gruß Malte


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Moin Tom, 

Welche Vercelli Ruten hast getestet?? Und wie ist deine Meinung darüber?? 
Und wo bekommt man eingtlich Teflonspulen her ????

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

ja Teflonspulen bekommste nicht im handel muste edweder selberbaun oder du kenst jemanden der in der Brandungsnationalmaschaft mitmacht.

Ja das war die neue Vercelli aktivia glaube ich aber is nin schönes teil aber Spitzenkaksion das nicht so mein ding aber das muss jeder selber für sich wissen.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ja Teflonspulen bekommste nicht im handel muste edweder selberbaun oder du kenst jemanden der in der Brandungsnationalmaschaft mitmacht.



Oder du fragst einfach mal A.bu ob er noch welche hat. :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Moin Tom, 

Aso ok, danke für die Info. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Ja oder so.


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Wozu beim Brandungsangeln ne Bremse?
> Braucht man nicht sehr oft hier.
> 
> Die High-End Shimanos aus Japan haben sogar vom Werk aus keine Bremse...



Beim Auswurf  PTFE rutscht gerne durch.


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Ja wie gesacht ich denke mir da noch was aus.


----------



## Daniel-93 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Wenn ich dich am Donnerstag von der Arbeit abhole, darf ich mit der Biomaster doch bestimmt mal werfen oder?


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Ja wen du das schon wieder kanst.


----------



## Daniel-93 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ja wen du das schon wieder kanst.




Ach ja ganz vergessen verdammt. :q

Hoffe bis Donnerstag geht es wieder und tut nicht mehr so weh, ansonsten werfe ich sie am Wochenende.


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Jor  das bekommen wir schon hin.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Moin,

Wollte euch mein neues Spielzeug zeigen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

jo Jonas

Das is ja nin schönes Teil.
Aber ich dachte du wolltest das von Observe fisching haben.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Hey Tom,

Ja wollte ich auch war hatte heute frei und dachte mir mal so ich fahr zu Martins in Rahlstedt. Da hab ich dann ein bisschen gesporchen mit Jose und er meinte das er das selber bauen lässt und dann hab ich gleich zugeschlagen weil ich ja eh noch bisschen was brauchte und weils mir gefallen hat. Sonst wäre es wohl das von Observe geworden.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wollte euch mein neues Spielzeug zeigen.
> 
> ...



Verwindet sich das Vierkantrohr nicht?? Stell es mal auf und dreh mal an der unteren Rutenauflage. Oder stell eine Rute rein und simuliere mal einen Biss. Denke das sich das Dreibein in sich verdreht. 
Stand nämlich vor den gleichen Problem und hab mir zusätzliche Beine gebaut |supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Hey Klaus,

Ich hab das dreibein mal schnell aufgebaut und wie du gesagt hast am untern rutenhalter gedreht da verdreht sich nichts. Mit den Ruten habe ich das nicht probiert. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Das ist auch etwas anders gebaut als meins. Wollte das nur mal wissen. Vielleicht bau ich meins noch um. Muß mal gucken wie deins in Original aussieht. 
Martins verkauft ja eigentlich keinen Schrott...

Meins konnte ich ohne Zusatzbeine um ca. 15° verdrehen. Nun gar nicht mehr.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Hey Klaus,

Kannst dir angucken wenn du möchtest. Wenn ich nächtest mal in der Brandung bin, schreib ich dir ne PN. Also ein ganz klein bisschen vllt 5° verdreht sich das.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Holger b (14. April 2013)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Hallo ich Grüße dich Kannst du mir mal sagen wo du die gekauft hast.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Holger b (14. April 2013)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*

Sag mir doch bitte mal,wo du spulen gekauft hast.Danke


----------



## angelnmike (16. April 2013)

*AW: Schaut euch an was ich gekauft habe*



Holger b schrieb:


> Sag mir doch bitte mal,wo du spulen gekauft hast.Danke



Versuch es mal bei www.surfcasting.de.Wenn nicht im shop dann vielleicht mal ne Mail schreiben.Gruß Mike


----------

